# 2008 x749 ?



## Catawba (May 19, 2014)

Work is getting ready to dispose of a 2008 X749 with 62 C mower deck and a 54" blade. I dont have exact number of hours, but am guessing around 800 hours.

Does anybody have a estimate of what this would be worth?


----------

